# Surgery Day



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

My little man has gone in for his hip surgery today. I am so worried, it's going to be a very long day. Can ring to check how he's doing at 2pm and got an appointment to pick him up at 5pm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

My thoughts are with you! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sure he'll be fine,but i know how you feel.Keep yourself occupied and busy and try not to clock watch.Let us know how he is


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*hugs*... I will be closely watching this post for updates....
many here know the emotions you will be feeling today...and we gather around you in support.....


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Try not to worry too much, thinking of you both, will be looking to see how he is later

Huge hugs

x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is horrible when they are away from you, I hope it all goes well. Please update us when he is out of surgery.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I have just spoken to the vet and he said everything went absolutely fine exactly as it should. He said he was just coming round from the anaesthetic. 
Can't wait see him now, I know this sounds stupid but not looking forward to seeing him all shaven :-( 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is great news! He will look a bit scary to begin with, he will be shaven and have a big wound, but it is amazing how quickly they heal. Once his fur grows back in he will be just as good as new.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah! Well done! Now comes the frustrating part! Keeping him away from his stitches as he heals!

Hopefully, he will be like mine was. . .healed in about 2 days! I've never seen anything like it! Angel had 2 incisions, one testicle hadn't dropped. And he didn't bother them hardly at all!!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Really pleased to hear it went well, he will be so happy to see you too 


Hope he heals quickly x

x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So pleased he's ok


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Now comes the hard part---keeping him from jumping around in a couple of days, when the anesthetic wears off. Do you have a playpen, or large crate? When my pups had their knees done, they pretty much lived in the playpen, 'cept when I could watch them.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I've just got him home, he's in a playpen. Still very groggy from the anaesthetic and crying. Feel so sorry for him
View attachment 40873




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Poor boy, he must be so confused and disorientated. Give him lots of love, and a kiss from me xxx


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AWWWW poor baby, hope he comes out of it soon and recovers nicely. I know how hard it must be to see him that way.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

He seems more alert this morning don't know how though when he has kept me awake most of the night crying. But to be honest I think the crying is mostly down to being made sleep in a crate rather than where he pleases which is normally in bed with me glued to my side (which I'm completely fine about). He's had some water and I'm going try him with some food soon. He's been walking about but only on 3 legs so I've been flexing his bad leg when he lets me. Hopefully he will nap soon so I can catch up on a few zzzzzzz. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TedZeplin (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope all went well x


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

This morning.
View attachment 40929



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TedZeplin (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness that pic makes my heart bleed.
Hope he's ok xxxxx


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor boy! I hope he starts feeling like himself soon and is able to get some rest (you too).


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww bless him, give him a gentle hug from me x
Hope you can catch some zzzzz



x


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhh bless, poor baby. Sending healing thoughts. Such a cutie


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! Hope he's better soon!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*hugs*... he is such a Trooper.... soon he will be running thru the grass, playing.... *puppy pats*


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Unless the vet OK'd the flexing of the operated leg, I'd let him decide when to bear weight on it. Don't worry too much if he's not using it. Time will heal. I think you're doing fine. Get some zzz's soon!

My chi, Emmie, just had surgery to remove the pins in her knee that was operated on in 2009. She is still pulling her leg up when she is standing still. Day 7. Hopefully she will quit that, but if not, well I tried. It may be arthritis, although x-rays don't show it.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I think he is still abit wiped out from the anaesthetic still sleepy. He's eaten today but not showing much interest in drinking. He's not going to his bowl but will drink if if I dip my fingers in water or syringe it to him. Also is urinating but has not pooped today. Is that normal? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

We have been for a check up at the vets today. Seems to be healing ok but would like to see him start using the leg in the next few days. Got another appointment to go back again on Thursday to see how he's doing..... Still not pooping! Vet said he wasn't worried but if he hasn't done anything by Monday I need to go back.
View attachment 41041



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

poor lil' feller...... Get Well Soon!!!


----------



## Flea (Dec 7, 2013)

Has he had any opioid-based pain killers? They slow the digestive tract and can cause constipation (in humans for definite anyway!). Lack of exercise can also slow the GI tract which will add to the not pooping. Beginning to wish I'd done the vet pharmacy module last semester now! Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry, I am just seeing this thread now...glad your little fellow is doing ok...some pure pumpkin will help with the constipation ..not pumpkin pie filling...or even some cooked green beans for the fiber...tell him he looks adorable even with his Ecollar on.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww bless him. Hope he is feeling abit better soon 


X


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

So I took Oscar back to the vets this morning as he was hardly drinking, was just lying round and was not interested in anything like he had no energy at all 
so I was getting quite worried. They took his temperature which was slightly high and have him a antibiotic injection and and a course of antibiotics for me to give him at home. He also advised that it would be ok to take his cone off while eating and drinking as along as I made sure he didn't try get at his stitches.
So I get home and take off his cone and he's like a different dog. Running around crazy rolling on the floor and jumped up on the sofa quicker than I could try stop him. So it turns out there is nothing wrong with him at all and he had me worried for nothing he was just in a bad mood cuz he had the cone on lol. It's a good job I love him so much  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh I know just what that cone does too! Mine never left her donut bed, we had to bring water and food to her! I carried her to her pee pad 4-5 times a day. Finally, I told her, 'no more room service; get up yourself'. I took off her cone except when I couldn't watch her.


----------

